# Peak Oil



## veggieguy12 (Oct 29, 2009)

What do y'all know and/or think about Peak Oil?
It is the fact that known oil deposits will be found and extraction from them will reach a peak, and the resulting decline in oil availability will drastically change the way we operate in Civilization.
I guess that if any debate exists, it is about when oil production will peak, as mentioned below.

_Optimistic estimations of peak production forecast the global decline will begin by 2020 or later, and assume major investments in alternatives will occur before a crisis, without requiring major changes in the lifestyle of heavily oil-consuming nations. These models show the price of oil at first escalating and then retreating as other types of fuel and energy sources are used. Pessimistic predictions of future oil production operate on the thesis that either the peak has already occurred, oil production is on the cusp of the peak, or that it will occur shortly. As proactive mitigation may no longer be an option, a global depression is predicted, perhaps even initiating a chain reaction of the various feedback mechanisms in the global market which might stimulate a collapse of global industrial civilization, potentially leading to large population declines within a short period. Throughout the first two quarters of 2008, there were signs that a global recession was being made worse by a series of record oil prices._ [source: Wikipedia entry]


----------



## Gudj (Oct 29, 2009)

I think the exact date of peak oil is not important at all. Even if we keep discovering new pockets of oil or tar-sands, our culture and way of life is still rapidly coming to an end. Besides oil, fresh water and massive amounts of non-GM food are getting less abundant and accessible, and the wars over those 'resources' just use them up faster.


----------



## bote (Oct 29, 2009)

veggieguy12 said:


> _Optimistic estimations of peak production forecast the global decline will begin by 2020 _ [source: Wikipedia entry]



¨optimistic estimations¨. but you know what the data actually predicts? 

2012 mothafucka!


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Oct 29, 2009)

What I'm concerned with is whether peak oil will manage to skirt the tipping point on climate change. Fall of this system = good. Dead planet = bad.


----------



## Goat Horn (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm reading this book called "The End of Oil: On the Edge of a Perilous New World " its full of grim predictions. As a tar sands worker all I have to say is that I hope the oil never runs out, or else I'm out of a job!


----------



## bote (Oct 31, 2009)

As an executioner, I feel the same way about evil in the collective heart of humankind.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Nov 2, 2009)

As a Law Enforcement Officer, I feel the same about rape, arson, murder, theft, assault, and drunk driving: It's all good to me, keeps that paycheck coming!
Why, I can hardly imagine doing anything else with the days of my life...


----------



## Goat Horn (Nov 2, 2009)

MuHAHAHA!


----------

